# Al Roker Marijuana special this Sunday



## NorCalHal (Mar 13, 2009)

Sunday, March 15th, 10:00pm est

Video clip : hXXp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/29617264#29617264


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

i wonder how biased this will be?


----------



## cubby (Mar 13, 2009)

Al Roker better stay away from herb. Considdering all that whieght he lost a case of the munchies could send him into a drastic tailspin.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone watched CNN's Larry King live last night. they had Ron Paul debating Steven Baldwin on legalization of mj.

what the hell? how is Steven Baldwin even close to the right person for Ron Paul discuss this issue with. it was just a 10 minute deal but i just thought i'd ask who all got to watch it. and what you thought about it. Ron Paul made all good points imo.


----------



## LowRider (Mar 14, 2009)

This Sunday on MSNBC. 7pt/10est


Looks like this might be a regular show. Interesting.

Sneek Peek

Change the HxxP to TT in HTTP
hxxp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/29617264#29617264


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 14, 2009)

Too bad they group it on the site with a bunch of heroin videos... Cool vid though, seemed to put MJ in a good light.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up I will have to watch this one...take care..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont have MSNBC dangitt...Had to watch the last one in crappy 8 minute sections on youtube.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes Ron made a few good points. But I am like you Slomo who is Steven Baldwin? A no body IMO when it comes to MJ laws. I have seen him in a few *PotHead* movies and then comes out to critisize those of us that do use MJ what a PUNK. It must be ok to play the role and get paid Big Money to do so. But then turn around and critisize us for using MJ. He needs to go back to his Bible stick his nose real deep into it and the have someone slam his head shut in it. Like I said he's just a Punk...take care..


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> Um? Did nbcms layoff investigative reporters? Isn't he a weather man?


 
:spit: Yes, he is.  Now that you mention it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

im just glad to see some main stream media having people like Ron Paul on and letting him speak about facts and not fiction.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes I agree with you again slowmo. I just wish more people like Ron Paul would get on the wagon and start to circle them up and defend our rights...take care


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

im really suprised more people didn't see the show last night. 

i think the more media coverage it gets the more people will jump on board. they just gotta see others doing it first. its a shame thats how alot of people are but thats jmo.


----------



## LowRider (Mar 14, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I dont have MSNBC dangitt...Had to watch the last one in crappy 8 minute sections on youtube.


 
you must have some crappy TV subscription


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 14, 2009)

This is why it's against my religion to watch Larry King.  What a moron.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 14, 2009)

I watched it and thought it was a waste of time, (Baldwin) too short, and not a serious enough debate. Baldwin is an idiot, I can't stand to watch Larry King Live if Larry King is not there, and Baldwin's argument was so terrible. But for the sake of the discussion i watched anyway.

     You can't have a good debate with an idiot. Baldwin said that Marijuana was dangerous and something about more car accidents. I for one think that it was a very poor debate especially with the host and Baldwin smirking and laughing towards the end. It just does not look good for the uninformed viewers who know little about the effects of marijuana.

     Almost every time I have seen a debate on marijuana in the media the reporter or host always smiles or smirks to downplay the seriousness of the discussion and to what I believe is to persuade the viewers to believe that the idea of marijuana being anything positive is a joke. 

     Another good example is Rob Kampia from MPP on Glenn Beck. I'm sure I am not the only person to notice this. Here is a link to the Glenn Beck to give u more of a understanding of what I am refering to. 


hxxp://tv.mpp.org/news/rob-kampia-interviewed-on-glenn-beck-show-22509/


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> This is why it's against my religion to watch Larry King. What a moron.


 
i normaly don't watch either but i figured since it was a mj related topic i would watch. Larry King wasn't the host. he had a fillin.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Look at it this way: We had Ron Paul, an informed and credible guy on this issue. The other side had Baldwin, accurately described above as "an idiot." In the cultural environment of just a few years ago, they would have had Walters or Koop or someone like that and we would have had... an idiot. So, I take this as a harbinger of good things to come. I'm 54 years old; perhaps I'm just trying to talk myself into it, but I think we're finally on the verge of meaningful reform.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

DutchMasterPuff said:
			
		

> I watched it and thought it was a waste of time, (Baldwin) too short, and not a serious enough debate. Baldwin is an idiot, I can't stand to watch Larry King Live if Larry King is not there, and Baldwin's argument was so terrible. But for the sake of the discussion i watched anyway.
> 
> You can't have a good debate with an idiot. Baldwin said that Marijuana was dangerous and something about more car accidents. I for one think that it was a very poor debate especially with the host and Baldwin smirking and laughing towards the end. It just does not look good for the uninformed viewers who know little about the effects of marijuana.
> 
> ...


 

ya im not fan of any Baldwin, it was hard to take serious but if it makes 20 more people look into the fact for themselves then to try to find the truth then it was worth it to me. Baldwin had no clue what to say, he had no facts, im not even sure why he was there. it would have been better with just Ron Paul and the host. the driving thing was a stupid comment on his part. potheads don't run red lights the stop at green, if all potheads are like me when i drive then if they hit something or someone  its not gonna hurt anything they're only goin 15 mph. 

i justwondering does anyone know when the Norml ads are suppose to start running? i know i seen the winners ads from the contest but haven't heard anything about when we could expect to see them..


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Look at it this way: We had Ron Paul, an informed and credible guy on this issue. The other side had Baldwin, accurately described above as "an idiot." In the cultural environment of just a few years ago, they would have had Walters or Koop or someone like that and we would have had... an idiot. So, I take this as a harbinger of good things to come. I'm 54 years old; perhaps I'm just trying to talk myself into it, but I think we're finally on the verge of meaningful reform.


 
i think your right, people are getting to hear fact for the first time and thats never a bad thing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

I watched my friend..wish we had more 10 Minute plug on the issue my self..Ron Paul Rocks..the others are IDIOTS  IMO  thanks for the thread slowmo:ciao:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Too bad they group it on the site with a bunch of heroin videos...


 
i noticed that to. my computer has been slow recently so i didn't watch the vid. but i figured with it being mixed with heroin vids it would make mj look bad. glad tp hear it didn't.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 14, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya im not fan of any Baldwin, it was hard to take serious but if it makes 20 more people look into the fact for themselves then to try to find the truth then it was worth it to me. Baldwin had no clue what to say, he had no facts, im not even sure why he was there. it would have been better with just Ron Paul and the host. the driving thing was a stupid comment on his part. potheads don't run red lights the stop at green, if all potheads are like me when i drive then if they hit something or someone  its not gonna hurt anything they're only goin 15 mph.
> 
> i justwondering does anyone know when the Norml ads are suppose to start running? i know i seen the winners ads from the contest but haven't heard anything about when we could expect to see them..


It started out biased with an interview clip of the sell out Phelps saying it was a stupid mistake and bad judgement. I did not see the full length interview with phelps but did he even go on to say why it was a stupid mistake and bad judgement? Even if he did the clip was cut right after that. Then u have baldwin with no valid arguments. Its good to see that its getting more media attention but IMO it was not taken seriously before the debate even started.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 15, 2009)

cut backs people........hell they layed off the bar tender at cheers in bosten!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw Rob Kampia on Glenn Beck last week.  Actually, I think Rob did a pretty good job when Beck finally let him answer a question or two.  Unfortunately, Beck seems to have the attitude that mj, heroin and crack cocaine are all in the same basket.  But he includes alcohol as well and I find it difficult to find fault with someone who's been down the addiction road and then recovered from it.

As the interview went on though, Beck clearly was saying let's have a national discussion about it and not just legalize and tax mj to save California.


----------



## cubby (Mar 15, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> Um? Did nbcms layoff investigative reporters? Isn't he a weather man?


 

   His experiance as the weather man is the reason he got this gig. He knows wich way the wind is blowing


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

Texas Republican Ron Paul, and Actor Stephen Baldwin debating the legalizaton of MJ friday evening.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufekh SwZd0&feature=channel

( i like the part when ron paul says, " i understand theres a few people who smoke marijuana already ". ) ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

he's anti mj...

he had his own daughter locked up for mj...bb...

the wind ain't blew that much for him.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 15, 2009)

wow, the threads are flyin 'round here.:fly: 


i seen that L.K L. and the commentater, and baldwin were laughing at R.P. after they asked him how much weed he smoked, if he did. 

R.P. put that boy in his spot. dont know what that red reba wanna be was laughing at either...bb...


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2009)

ooops.. sorry guys... 
I mistakenly merged the Al Roker thread with the Larry King thread.. :confused2:
...now I'm SOOO confused.. :stoned:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 15, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering if anyone watched CNN's Larry King live last night. they had Ron Paul debating Steven Baldwin on legalization of mj.
> 
> what the hell? how is Steven Baldwin even close to the right person for Ron Paul discuss this issue with. it was just a 10 minute deal but i just thought i'd ask who all got to watch it. and what you thought about it. Ron Paul made all good points imo.



 I watched it, Slowmo... I wasn't too impressed with Stephen Baldwin, but I thought it was cool that he mentioned the irony of him being "anti" after Bio-Dome and a Half baked..lol

 Stephen gave the usual "It's a Gateway drug" speel and I missed what angle RP was coming from..just caught the first few minutes of it.

 I think the media has been portraying MJ in a more positive light these days, don't you?

 With Marijuana Inc, it seemed like the were practically teasing Americans with the lure of quick easy cash...I think MJ will be used by most states to save their own economy like Cali.

 The smart ones will Legalize it and control it. The brilliant ones will hire me to grow it for em!


----------



## LowRider (Mar 15, 2009)

i thought i was pretty unbiased.  More or less more pro cannabis.  I also like how the DEA agent mention the North East when he mentioned the price.  guess he wanted to ake t sound ike aot f money


----------



## ross (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone watch it?  i thought marijuana inc was better, but it was still good and the message is getting out.


----------



## ross (Mar 15, 2009)

LowRider said:
			
		

> i thought i was pretty unbiased.  More or less more pro cannabis.  I also like how the DEA agent mention the North East when he mentioned the price.  guess he wanted to ake t sound ike aot f money


lol we posted at the exact same time.  what was that nonsense about a pound per plant?  some guy had a little attic grow with 11 plants and the DEA agent said he would be harvesting a pound per plant, LOL?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang, I intended to watch and completely forgot.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 16, 2009)

LowRider said:
			
		

> you must have some crappy TV subscription



thats how I role..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 16, 2009)

Smoking Mom they will re-air it later tonite cnbc always re-runs their programs on Sun. nites...take care..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dang, I intended to watch and completely forgot.


 


Should have left the Booooozzzz  in the cabnet:rofl: 




*Hick*....you wouldnt be messing with settings againg would ya  


:bolt::bong:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ooops.. sorry guys...
> I mistakenly merged the Al Roker thread with the Larry King thread.. :confused2:
> ...now I'm SOOO confused.. :stoned:



lol me too, I didn't know what was going on


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to the interveiw incase anyone missed it, but, you didn't miss much.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufekh_SwZd0

Stephen Baldwin is a fool. Bio-dome sucked.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Stephen Baldwin is a fool. Bio-dome sucked.


 A picture is worth a thousand words....


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 16, 2009)

" I was part of 2 pro marijuana movies halfbaked and biodome" but im really a total hypocrite who made monee off marjiuanas image now im gunna sit here and say marijuana is a dangerous drug..... wat a douche bag its idoits like him that keep us from ever getting any where him and ppl like him should b gatered in a big pile and made to inhale hotboxed smoke till they finally relize that marijuana has never been a problem to america or any society.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

lol Baldwin really didn't get a word in... I don't even know why he was here, hell I could have debated better than he did

Ron Paul just seems like a genuinely reasonable good guy


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 21, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I dont have MSNBC dangitt...Had to watch the last one in crappy 8 minute sections on youtube.



Anybody else miss this? Here is the URL on HULU [/url]www.hulu.com/watch/54312/cnbc-originals-marijuana-inc[/url]

(not supposed to post external links, so copy & paste please)


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr. GreenBrain said:
			
		

> Anybody else miss this? Here is the URL on HULU [/url]www.hulu.com/watch/54312/cnbc-originals-marijuana-inc[/url]


Sorry that was a link to a different, yet equally interesting Marijuana documentary on CNBC. Here is the link to Al Roker's [/url]http://www.truveo.com/Al-Roker-Reporting-Marijuana-Inc-Part-4/id/2133471223[/url]

When it loads it will bring up a ten minuet clip, but don't worry, it will show the entire documentary. After the ten minuet clip an ad loads, then it goes on to the next part. Just wait.

(not supposed to post external links, so copy & paste please)


----------

